# Pork sirloin end roast



## Smokin_North Dakota (Jan 20, 2018)

This was my 3rd smoke & I was sweating lol. 5lb pork roast took 7 1/2 hrs. running 225 - 230 fairly consistent, used a maple & hickory mix. I did as I have read here, 140 IT pulled it & wrapped in foil to rest. Tender & juicy with a nice sweet heat bark.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 21, 2018)

SND, looks like a great smoke !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Sounds & looks delicious!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice job on the roast. 

point for sure.

Chris


----------

